# openjdk6 install



## swissdaemon (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I can't see why I'm still having errors on my FreeBSD8 box:

Tried to install openjdk6

```
$ cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/
$ sudo make
```

Result

```
...
Control bsd i586 1.6.0 build_product_image build finished: 11-05-09 14:59
Control bsd i586 1.6.0 all_product_build build finished: 11-05-09 14:59
Control bsd i586 1.6.0 all build finished: 11-05-09 14:59
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -DJDK_UPDATE_VERSION="\"22\"" -DPLUGIN_NAME="\"IcedTea-Web Plugin\"" -DPLUGIN_VERSION="\"IcedTea-Web 1.0.2\""
 -DPACKAGE_URL="\"http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web\"" -DMOZILLA_VERSION_COLLAPSED="1090014" -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT
 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include
 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0
 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2
 -I/usr/local/include/libxul/unstable -I/usr/local/include/nspr  IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.cc IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc
 IcedTeaPluginRequestProcessor.cc IcedTeaPluginUtils.cc IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.cc   
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/icedtea-web-1.0.2/plugin/icedteanp
c++ -fpic -DPIC -O2 -pipe -DJDK_UPDATE_VERSION="\"22\"" -DPLUGIN_NAME="\"IcedTea-Web Plugin\"" -DPLUGIN_VERSION="\"IcedTea-Web 1.0.2\""
 -DPACKAGE_URL="\"http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web\"" -DMOZILLA_VERSION_COLLAPSED="1090014" -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT
 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include
 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0
 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2
 -I/usr/local/include/libxul/unstable -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fstack-protector -c IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.cc -o
 IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.So
In file included from /usr/local/include/libxul/unstable/nsStringGlue.h:52,
                 from /usr/local/include/libxul/unstable/nsThreadUtils.h:47,
                 from IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:43,
                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,
                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.cc:41:
/usr/local/include/libxul/unstable/nsStringAPI.h:1053: error: size of array 'arg' is negative
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/icedtea-web-1.0.2/plugin/icedteanp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
```

I suppose I have to upgrade a dependency 
Any suggestion ? Thanks.


----------



## swissdaemon (May 9, 2011)

I think I've figured it out. Upgrading libxul via portupgrade was not working either, so I decided to go deeper and to upgrade the dependency that seemed to trigger the errors.

[cmd=]$ sudo portupgrade -ri nspr[/cmd]

portupgrade did upgrade nspr and libxul successfully. Then, I retried the openjdk6 installation and voila!

I hope this post will be useful. Maybe someone will run into the same issue or similar.

Thanks anyway ;-)


----------

